# Finally, some real Return of the King EE DVD info



## KenM (Sep 25, 2004)

http://www.lordoftherings.net/index_400_hv_home.html

  December 14 is the street date.


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 25, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> http://www.lordoftherings.net/index_400_hv_home.html
> 
> December 14 is the street date.




Um... the link only has info on the theatrical dvd...


----------



## aurance (Sep 25, 2004)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Um... the link only has info on the theatrical dvd...




Click left, on "Return of the King Special Extended Edition" link -

"On December 14, see even more of The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King with the Special Extended Edition DVD and VHS releases! This all-new version of the film includes over 50 minutes of never-before-seen footage integrated into the original theatrical release."


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 25, 2004)

aurance said:
			
		

> Click left, on "Return of the King Special Extended Edition" link -
> 
> "On December 14, see even more of The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King with the Special Extended Edition DVD and VHS releases! This all-new version of the film includes over 50 minutes of never-before-seen footage integrated into the original theatrical release."



*YES!!!!! *


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 25, 2004)

250 minutes


----------



## reanjr (Sep 25, 2004)

I really, really, really am not trying to be rude, I swear; but...

Is this news to anyone?

What about this (other than a few special features chapter titles) haven't people heard?


----------



## LizardWizard (Sep 25, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> 250 minutes



...Of pure bliss.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 25, 2004)

*Thank Gawd for the Pause button*

During the midnight screening last year, I took two bathroom breaks. This is even longer. Four plus hours of bliss, but I'm thankful for that pause button for breaks and snacks.


----------



## KenM (Sep 25, 2004)

reanjr said:
			
		

> I really, really, really am not trying to be rude, I swear; but...
> 
> Is this news to anyone?




  This is the first offcial word from New Line about RotK EE DVD. They waited a whole extra month this year to tell use about it. The two years before that, we had offcial word from New Line in Aug.


----------



## Olive (Sep 25, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> This is the first offcial word from New Line about RotK EE DVD. They waited a whole extra month this year to tell use about it. The two years before that, we had offcial word from New Line in Aug.




Sure, but did you ever doubt that it would happen?


----------



## Umbran (Sep 26, 2004)

Olive said:
			
		

> Sure, but did you ever doubt that it would happen?




Nobody doubted it would happen.  The question was when.  Some folks get really enthused when questions get answered.


----------



## KenM (Sep 26, 2004)

Olive said:
			
		

> Sure, but did you ever doubt that it would happen?




 No, I was wondering what was up with New Line not telling us anything and waiting so long.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Sep 26, 2004)

ssampier said:
			
		

> During the midnight screening last year, I took two bathroom breaks. This is even longer. Four plus hours of bliss, but I'm thankful for that pause button for breaks and snacks.




Worst thing about RotK?  The intermission (i.e. elves talking to each other) is at the beginning.  Grr...

Brad


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 26, 2004)

No outtakes? No bloopers?  

And why are you worried about New Line?


----------



## Dark Jezter (Sep 26, 2004)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> Worst thing about RotK?  The intermission (i.e. elves talking to each other) is at the beginning.  Grr...
> 
> Brad


----------



## Berandor (Sep 26, 2004)

> Cast commentary also features dialogue between split-personality characters Gollum and Smeagol (Andy Serkis)!




Is that cool or what?


----------



## Pants (Sep 27, 2004)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> Worst thing about RotK?  The intermission (i.e. elves talking to each other) is at the beginning.  Grr...
> 
> Brad



Heh, the Aragorn off the cliff part was always the intermission in tTT for me. Right in the middle of the movie too.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 27, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Is that cool or what?



I prefer bloopers and outtakes.

I also want a Euro-style techno-pop dance version of "Into the West" music video.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 28, 2004)

> Abandoned Concept: Aragorn Battles Sauron




Wow.  That would have been stupid.  Glad it was abandoned.


----------



## F5 (Sep 28, 2004)

Not sure if this has been posted anywhere else, yet, but there was a story on Yahoo News this morning on the new Extended DVD that got into some details about the new scenes.

The relevent bits:



> Among the restored scenes: The scouring of the Shire, where we learn the fate of Saruman, the evil white wizard played by Christopher Lee, who was MIA from King after being deposed at the conclusion of The Two Towers; a subplot on the emerging romance between Faramir and Eowyn; Aragorn (Viggo Mortensen confronting the Mouth of Sauron at the Black Gates; and a cameo by Jackson as a pirate who is felled by one of Legolas' stray arrows.


----------



## jodyjohnson (Sep 28, 2004)

> and a cameo by Jackson as a pirate who is felled by one of Legolas' *stray* arrows




Blasphemy!  Legolas could not fumble.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 28, 2004)

jodyjohnson said:
			
		

> Blasphemy! Legolas could not fumble.



Okay, okay...not to add fuel to the fire, here is the correct statement said in the article...


> *Director Peter Jackson's cameo as a character on a pirate ship is longer. His character is killed by an arrow that is misfired by Legolas (Orlando Bloom).*



Source: USA Today, Section: Life/DVD News


----------



## KenM (Sep 28, 2004)

F5 said:
			
		

> Not sure if this has been posted anywhere else, yet, but there was a story on Yahoo News this morning on the new Extended DVD that got into some details about the new scenes.
> 
> The relevent bits:




 The scorging of the shire was never filmed. PJ has said from day one it would not be in. The scene with Christopher Lee they are talking about happens at Isengaurd


----------



## Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> The scorging of the shire was never filmed. PJ has said from day one it would not be in.




And how will folks react if they find out he's been keeping it a secret all this time?  Haven't we _already_ seen some of the footage for this...?


----------



## KenM (Sep 28, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> And how will folks react if they find out he's been keeping it a secret all this time?  Haven't we _already_ seen some of the footage for this...?




 They showed footage from the scene with CL, but its not the same confrentation that was from the book.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 28, 2004)

*To Burn or not to Burn....*

...Then, we shall wait for the *Ultimate Set*  LOTR in three years...to get our answer.


----------



## Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> They showed footage from the scene with CL, but its not the same confrentation that was from the book.




Elaborate, please.


----------



## KenM (Sep 28, 2004)

Since PJ took the scorging of the shire out, they had to do the final stand of Saruman differently. The did a scene with Saruman and Wormtoungue on top of Isengaurd. They showed some of it at San Diego Comic Con. The scene was orginally going to be at the end of Two Towers, but then they decided to put it at the start of Return of the king, when they all ride up to Isengaurd. But then PJ thought it best to save it for the extended edtion.


----------



## Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

Maybe he decided it was not good enough at all and has secret "Scouring of the Shire" footage saved up for the EE of RotK.  When *I* ask if we've _already_ seen footage of this, I mean actual "Scouring" footage (hobbits enslaved, industrialization of the Shire, etc.).


----------



## KenM (Sep 28, 2004)

On the FotR EE DVD commentary, PJ said the scenes of the shire being destroyed in the mirror was they're tribute to the Scorging. So you kind of already seen it. Thats all there was. It was never filmed and won't be in.


----------



## Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> On the FotR EE DVD commentary, PJ said the scenes of the shire being destroyed in the mirror was they're tribute to the Scorging. So you kind of already seen it. Thats all there was. It was never filmed and won't be in.




Maybe that was just his way of getting people to not clamor after him for more at that time.  Perhaps he filmed the full sequence and has saved it all this time as a special surprise.  At one point they set up for at least some footage to be filmed (the mirror scenes) and now it is being reported that the scenes will indeed be on the EE of RotK.  If they're now saying that "The Scouring of the Shire" is on the EE of RotK, maybe it is.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 29, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> ...Then, we shall wait for the *Ultimate Set*  LOTR in three years...to get our answer.



And face the same kind of fan wrath as George Lucas's?

I can only hope that a remake of _LOTR_ will be made after I am gone, under the more experienced filmmaker, Courtney Solomon.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> And face the same kind of fan wrath as George Lucas's?
> 
> I can only hope that a remake of _LOTR_ will be made after I am gone, under the more experienced filmmaker, Courtney Solomon.



Why, why...did you have to mention that *NAME!! *


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 29, 2004)

Because I'm evil.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Because I'm evil.




No...no...after all this time, from Wotc boards...to here...you...you...are *faints*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 29, 2004)

*It is Drool time...*

*handing out buckets, paper towels*

http://dvd.ign.com/articles/551/551588p1.html

Okay...now drool.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 30, 2004)

*Looks great, multipack anytime soon?*

I really like the cover on RoTK EE. The cover is more of a ancient blue.

Any word on if they'll be a LotR tri-pack set out soon after, ala Star Wars and Indiana Jones, or should I just buy them separately?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 30, 2004)

ssampier said:
			
		

> I really like the cover on RoTK EE. The cover is more of a ancient blue.
> 
> Any word on if they'll be a LotR tri-pack set out soon after, ala Star Wars and Indiana Jones, or should I just buy them separately?



In three years.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 30, 2004)

ssampier said:
			
		

> I really like the cover on RoTK EE. The cover is more of a ancient blue.
> 
> Any word on if they'll be a LotR tri-pack set out soon after, ala Star Wars and Indiana Jones, or should I just buy them separately?



http://www.dvdanswers.com/index.php?r=0&s=1&c=4927&n=1&burl=

According to the above link, the _LOTR_ EE films set will come out at the same time, priced about $120 (US). Honestly, I wouldn't mind buying a slipcase for my collection (still waiting on the third EE film).


----------



## ssampier (Sep 30, 2004)

THanks!


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm waiting for a few years down the road, when DVDs will be able to hold much more than they do, and PJ releases all three extended versions on one disc as one long movie. While I'm dreaming...


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 1, 2004)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for a few years down the road, when DVDs will be able to hold much more than they do, and PJ releases all three extended versions on one disc as one long movie. While I'm dreaming...



I'll remind my grandson to wake you up, Rip Van Winkle.   

I don't how soon we'll be able to get the kind of optical technology to hold that many data equivalent to the entire three professional-quality _LOTR_ EE films in one disc. I doubt it will be in the current 4.5-inch size.

For now, you might as well buy one of those DVD changers.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 1, 2004)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for a few years down the road, when DVDs will be able to hold much more than they do, and PJ releases all three extended versions on one disc as one long movie. While I'm dreaming...



http://news.com.com/Simpsons+swallowed+whole+by+DVD+of+the+future/2100-1041_3-5387732.html?tag=cd.hed

I believe this is what he dreaming about...wihich is becoming a reality near you.


----------



## Krieg (Oct 1, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> http://news.com.com/Simpsons+swallowed+whole+by+DVD+of+the+future/2100-1041_3-5387732.html?tag=cd.hed
> 
> I believe this is what he dreaming about...wihich is becoming a reality near you.



Heck you don't even have to go that far, a 23GB BluRay disk would work just fine.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 1, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Heck you don't even have to go that far, a 23GB BluRay disk would work just fine.



LOL....isn't technology scary?


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 1, 2004)

Only if it forces me to buy a new DVD player that can read a BluRay disc. I don't mind upgrading my PC with new hardware every few years, but not consumer electronics.


----------



## KenM (Oct 1, 2004)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for a few years down the road, when DVDs will be able to hold much more than they do, and PJ releases all three extended versions on one disc as one long movie. While I'm dreaming...




  There is a rumor that years down the road, PJ will do a recut of it all, putting everything in cronilogigal order.


----------



## Krieg (Oct 1, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> LOL....isn't technology scary?



When I was doing SIGINT work in the USMC, we were using 286s. We went from 5 Meg to 20 Meg HDDs within a span of a year. We were duly impressed with how fast technology was moving. LOL

Of course we were still printing out message traffic on 3 layer carbon paper (with actual carbons in between) and seperating everything by hand for distribution to the various units. The new "big idea" was moving to a paperless comm center by putting everything on floppys....that's 5.25" floppys btw.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 1, 2004)

Okay, me must apologize, this thread was sorta 'hijack'...I think me first , so to put back on track.

Is anyone planning to have a party at home in watching all of LOTR, me is just going ta veggie in watching all of it again...in extended by widescreen, by 5.1 sound, viewing by 27" inch screen, in glorious 16:9 compression.

*I knoweth, there is greater powers that exist beyond my meager settings *

(Did I go techno again???) 

Okay, okay...knowing that in three years, there will be a Ultimate Set (hoping), what will be the viewing time...as I said in the news thread, I am hoping for 14 to 15 hours.  I know, that is a bit much, but dang...it would be GREAT .

I am one of the few, who never read the books, and honestly, I don't think I will...I am willing to take as canon for the movie representing the books (don't scream, I know there is a Major difference), but the movie does come close in some quarters.

And yeah, keep it civil.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 1, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> When I was doing SIGINT work in the USMC, we were using 286s. We went from 5 Meg to 20 Meg HDDs within a span of a year. We were duly impressed with how fast technology was moving. LOL
> 
> Of course we were still printing out message traffic on 3 layer carbon paper (with actual carbons in between) and seperating everything by hand for distribution to the various units. The new "big idea" was moving to a paperless comm center by putting everything on floppys....that's 5.25" floppys btw.



*Private, the entire world's safety is depending on those floppys, keep them clean*

LOL....


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 1, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Is anyone planning to have a party at home in watching all of LOTR, me is just going ta veggie in watching all of it again...in extended by widescreen, by 5.1 sound, viewing by 27" inch screen, in glorious 16:9 compression.




Definitely. We've been doing it for FotR EE + TTT (theater) and FotR EE + TTT EE + RotK (theater) and there would be something wrong with december, if there wasn't a massive LotR orgy to look forward to. Really, december without LotR ... it seems so empty :/.

About the technical part I'm not so sure atm - 5.1 sound is a must, but I'm not sure how big a screen we can get. Of course a high quality beamer would be perfect ('we' refers to me, my three sisters and several friends - a normal screen would be a little small) ...


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 2, 2004)

You might as well buy a HD-ready projector. I'm sure you can adjust the size up to what, 8 feet diagonal?


----------



## ssampier (Oct 2, 2004)

*I'm not worried*

DVDs will be the standard for MANY years to come. They may release lots of tech gagets, but it takes a lot of time to create a standard. After all, VHS was king for twenty something years.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 2, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> You might as well buy a HD-ready projector. I'm sure you can adjust the size up to what, 8 feet diagonal?



I don't have room for that...my room is 'maxed' out...LOL


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 2, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Heck you don't even have to go that far, a 23GB BluRay disk would work just fine.



 That's what I was talking about. The BlueRay discs should work fine.

And I had heard the rumor that Jackson would do a single, chronological version of the series. That is also what I was thinking of. Just imagine it...one disc, 12 hours of LotR reshuffled to be in the proper order...mmmm...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 2, 2004)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> That's what I was talking about. The BlueRay discs should work fine.
> 
> And I had heard the rumor that Jackson would do a single, chronological version of the series. That is also what I was thinking of. Just imagine it...one disc, 12 hours of LotR reshuffled to be in the proper order...mmmm...



Make it 14...no...15 hours!!!!...pleAsEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*picture a drooling smiley*


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 2, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> I don't have room for that...my room is 'maxed' out...LOL



You don't have room for a projector the size of a Playstation and a hanging linen sheet?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 2, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> You don't have room for a projector the size of a Playstation and a hanging linen sheet?



ROFL


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 3, 2004)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> That's what I was talking about. The BlueRay discs should work fine.
> 
> And I had heard the rumor that Jackson would do a single, chronological version of the series. That is also what I was thinking of. Just imagine it...one disc, 12 hours of LotR reshuffled to be in the proper order...mmmm...



But will it play in my current DVD machine?


----------



## Zulithe (Oct 4, 2004)

I do think projectors will be the way of tomorrow, look at this new wave of flatscreen TVs we're seeing. People whant large screens that take up virtually no space and projectors can give them that.

I'm sure projectors, once they reach the proper level of popularity and consumer demand will have various input jacks just like TVs do today (there may already be some that do, I haven't researched into it)

The problem with projectors though is they would be much cheaper to produce than HDTVs and it is doubtful that the companies that sell TVs could make as much money off of them which is why we aren't seeing a real "push" for such technology. Still, hopefully in, what 5 or so years, we'll see a real trend in that direction.

P.S. maybe this has been covered but has it officially been revealed why the Minias Tirith statue opens up? The consensus is that it holds the DVDs but that sure is odd, I don't think stacking DVDs on top of eachother like that is the best way to go about storing them.


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 4, 2004)

Zulithe said:
			
		

> The problem with projectors though is they would be much cheaper to produce than HDTVs and it is doubtful that the companies that sell TVs could make as much money off of them which is why we aren't seeing a real "push" for such technology. Still, hopefully in, what 5 or so years, we'll see a real trend in that direction.



Problem for them, not for customers. Sooner or later they have to solve the rising cost of Plasma and LCD TVs in order to compete with projectors' retail price. But honestly, big-screen/home theater is only good for movies, sporting events, and perhaps videogames.




			
				Zulithe said:
			
		

> P.S. maybe this has been covered but has it officially been revealed why the Minias Tirith statue opens up? The consensus is that it holds the DVDs but that sure is odd, I don't think stacking DVDs on top of eachother like that is the best way to go about storing them.



Definitely not DVD. It's up to you what you want to hide inside the statue: candies, extra keys, condoms, your customized deck of _LOTR_ TCG, etc.


----------



## Krieg (Oct 4, 2004)

Zulithe said:
			
		

> I do think projectors will be the way of tomorrow, look at this new wave of flatscreen TVs we're seeing. People whant large screens that take up virtually no space and projectors can give them that.



Projection TV are best viewed in a dark room, they do not perform well with ambiant lighting. That alone will prevent them from moving out of the niche category.


----------



## qstor (Oct 5, 2004)

F5 said:
			
		

> Not sure if this has been posted anywhere else, yet, but there was a story on Yahoo News this morning on the new Extended DVD that got into some details about the new scenes.
> 
> The relevent bits:




I thought the Shire part was never filmed? I guess I'm living under a rock!

EDITED: I read through the whole thread 

Mike


----------



## David Howery (Oct 10, 2004)

Hmm... a month or two back on another chat board, I remember reading someone's post about the subject of just what new scenes would be on the EE.  Supposedly, this guy had it straight from somebody working on the project.  From what I remember, the big added scenes include:
the whole "Saruman bites it" scene at Isengard.
vastly extended Battle of Pelenor Fields, with smaller ram attacking the wall, more mayhem in general, the arrival of the Easterlings at the battle (not just the Oliphaunts), etc.
Gandalf vs. the Witch King, although it doesn't happen at the gate, but somewhere inside the city.
Aragorn vs. Sauron (mind vs. mind anyway)inside the Palantir.
Inside the Houses of Healing (Aragorn tending to the wounded and Eowyn/Faramir).
Along with these, some scenes existing in the theatrical version are extended by a few lines.
Actually, if you want to see a few previews, look at the second disc in the current set.  You get a glimpse of Eowyn and Aragorn in the houses of healing, Eowyn fighting orcs or something after she fell off her horse at Pelennor, and a few others....


----------

